# Giugiaro Watches Re-Issued. (Aliens)



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Wow, this is on a few other forums but no word here, so here is a flash at the limited edition pieces Seiko have launched under the 'Spirit' brand.

Personally I think they're ace. Not as good as the original Speedmaster and Bishop watches (designed for the Aliens movie?), but still worth a look!

Japan only launch and i have no idea on RRP, but there are a handful on e.bay at Â£300 each which seems pretty standard. All limited to 200-500 pieces.

I'm in love with the green one!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I want the Seiko Alien 'Black Ripley' but its a grand. :wallbash:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

luckywatch said:


> I want the Seiko Alien 'Black Ripley' but its a grand. :wallbash:


Only in the mind of that particular greedy UK eBay seller. :fool: A few mint examples have sold recently for $500 or less.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

DeeDubya said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > I want the Seiko Alien 'Black Ripley' but its a grand. :wallbash:
> ...


 Nice one that and thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------

